# New guy



## StillTrying (Sep 27, 2014)

Just stopping by to check out the site. Been in the field 8 years so always looking to see what more I can learn. Thank jay


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Welcome. Join in and ask questions, or give answers.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

welcome! Its a great site.


----------

